# FLR(M) Declaration of sources of cash savings? & document checklist



## RL80 (Jul 9, 2016)

Dear Forum members,

My wife is applying for FLR(M). To meet the financial requirement we are applying under category D alone, so just cash savings, taken from a UK joint account and a USA joint account.

I am confused about what, if any, evidence has to be provided in relation to Appendix FM-SE 11. (B) "A declaration by the account holder(s) of the source(s) of the cash savings"

The questions I have are,
Q1. The main source of funds in the UK account is from a UK property I sold in 2011. Does this have to evidenced? If so, how? (I have lost most original paperwork over the years)

Q2. In the last 6 months I loaned a relative £3000 and £2100 has since been returned to me. Is the £2100 an acceptable source of income? If so, must it be specifically declared and evidenced? How?

Q3. I have income from child benefit and working tax credit. I believe this is not an acceptable source of income, so what should I do about that?

Q4. The source of the USA joint account funds are from employment/ general savings whilst we lived in the US, so it is mostly untouched for 2.5 years. Will this need to be evidenced? If so, how?

if anyone can give feedback and advice I would be very grateful!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you need to account for how you came about yoursVings particularly large deposits like from the sake of your house/flat. contactvyoyr soliciter, ask your bank for back statements.

For deposits from your pay slip, provide a few examples of larger deposits by way of bank statements.


----------



## RL80 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Nyclon, I have requested the documents you advised.

I am still confused about question 2 and 3 (the income from a loan repayment and child benefit/working tax credit).

Does anybody know if these are acceptable sources of income or if I need to deduct these from the total amount of savings I am relying upon?


----------



## RL80 (Jul 9, 2016)

Sorry to keep asking, but can anyone help me with my questions in the previous post?

I'm sending off the application asap so I would be very grateful for any help.
Thanks,


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Q2. Did the loan cause your savings to drop below the amount you need to meet the financial requirement within the past six months? If it did not then I would not think you need to mention it. 

Q3. Sorry, cannot help on that one.

Q4. I would just write a detailed statement on the source of the funds, giving details of your job etc. When we appled for the spousal visa, we had no evidence of the source of savings as they had been accrued many years before, so we wrote a detailed statement on my husbands employment history. So when we apply for his FLR(M) later this year we will just show the transfer of those funds to our UK bank account and write a similar statement on the source.


----------



## RL80 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Whatshouldwedo. No, the loan did not cause balance to dip below financial requirement amount.

Regarding child benefit and working tax credit, upon further reading it may only be unacceptable when calculating "gross annual income". Is that correct?

Given I am relying solely upon savings does anyone know if child benefit/working tax credit is acceptable income?

Still not sure if I should be specifically declaring and evidencing these sources.

Any help much appreciated.
Thx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CB and CTC are fine as sources of savings, but unless they come to a substantial amount (like £10,000), there is no need to declare them. Just concentrate on major items.


----------



## RL80 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you Joppa. CB and tax credits do not amount to a substantial sum so I will just focus on declaring and evidencing the property sale.

Many thanks to all who helped me.


----------

